
Y Combinator Is Launching a “Grad School” for Booming Startups - katm
http://www.fastcompany.com/40524163/y-combinator-is-launching-a-grad-school-for-booming-startups
======
aorloff
Another greate option for training people during growth are the Harrison Metal
classes, starting with General Management. If you are a first time manager (or
even a seasoned one!) in a growing startup, its an invaluable crash course in
business.

------
yesimahuman
How strict is the employee headcount? Seems like it would have excluded the
lean WhatsApp's of the world

~~~
lquist
Something tells me that they'll be flexible if you have 300m DAU :)

------
oisino
Curious why Y Combinator doesn't open this up to all startup companies just
not the small % that went through YC already.

~~~
sethbannon
They did: [http://blog.ycombinator.com/open-application-for-yc-
growth-p...](http://blog.ycombinator.com/open-application-for-yc-growth-
program/)

------
hartator
Any plans to do this in Austin, TX?

